# Barn Door Mounting Issue



## crowlader (Jul 18, 2017)

A client of mine wanted me to build a barn door for them so they could install a sliding barn door to cover the closet in their bedroom. They had previously said that the condos they live in had are the products of some shady construction habits and that they did not think there were many studs around the closet opening. I gave them the door and the hardware to mount it as well as a 7ft piece of 1×6 to span the length of the door hardware so that they could mount the 1×6 on the studs and then the door hardware to the 1×6. Well they could not find any studs within 7 ft. of the closet opening but said that there was a metal beam running horizontally above the door from one side of the room to the other. I would like them to be able to attach the 1×6 to that beam but I don't know how far up it is (they don't either), if its a good idea/feasible, or what kind of hardware I would need to do it.

In the picture you can see the 1×6 mounted to the wall but only into the drywall. I assume the beam must be in the general area covered by the 1×6, but I am not sure how to locate it besides drilling into their wall a bunch of times until I hit it.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

If the 1×6 is staying up cut a small hole in the drywall to see what's is in the wall. Then cover up with 1×6


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

EASY PEASY DITTO :<)) ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

